# My first posting!!!



## shygirl (Sep 29, 2006)

Hi all

i am so relieved to have found this website, everything seems so hazy at the mo

having got over the initial shock of being told my tubes are both blocked and IVF is the only way we will be able to have a baby, we are now faced with the task of finding where is best to go. 

we have an appointment tomorrow at a clinic locally to ask some basic questions that we have thought about and also some tips that we printed off from the hfea website. can anyone suggest anything else specifically that may help plse?

we are thinking to contact a few clinics and ask if we can go visit them, any other suggestions as to how you narrowed down your choice of venue? did you see a consultant each time? it seems this ivf saga is best suited for millionaires!!! haha

i am sure lots of you have useful advice to give and we will be happy to read through them all
many thanks


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

hi seema and welcome to the mad world of FF. The girls here are wonderful and have so much great information to give, sometimes at the beginning a bit mind blowing and confusing   . Deciding what clinic to go to is really a very personal choice and you will go with the one you and your partner feel most comfertable with. I would also urge you to look into going abroad as it is cheaper and through personal experience i personally feel they are a life time ahead in the game than Britain. but that just my opinion.  . The American hospital in Istanbul is great and do extra procedures you don't get here like egg glueing also they do assisted hatching as routine no extra costs. Ukraine is very cheap very very cheap and alot of success stories from there to.
But hope you dont mind me asking i read your tubes are blocked did they mention hydrosalpinx. I have been diagnosed with this after 4 failed attempts and was told i should never have had TX till they had been removed. So i am mad with the clinic i had treatment with here.
Anyway i am sure you will get loads of replies from these wonderful woman going through this fertility mind field. But you will decide on what feels right for you    . . goodluck on your journey, keep me posted on your decision, and if you need to talk or have nay questions just give me a PM. sending you loads of


----------



## shygirl (Sep 29, 2006)

thanks for the response and your kind words of encouragement 

i had a lap and dye study and as far as i am aware at this mo there was no mention about hydros, but i will enquire further, i had an ultrasound before the lap and dye and this was normal
thank goodness i did all this before starting clomid as that would have been a waste of time, it appears my cycles show i don't ovulate every month as well.

the things we would have done differently if we had all the facts in the first place huh!!??
i am really pleased that i will get advice and experiences from others who are going through or had previous experiences like mine, it makes the journey much easier

i was interested to hear you are planning to start ivf in turkey, best of luck  

at the moment we are not excluding anything and will consider going abroad if it means getting closer to a  

our consultant indicates that other than the tubes being blocked, me and dh are well

what made you decide on turkey, if i may ask, what background work did you undertake? how long does it mean you will be spending out there? i am really interested and hope that all your efforts prove fruitful

good to hear from you
seema


----------



## buster24 (Jul 11, 2005)

well after my disappointment here i started reading about different clinics abroad i emailed loads asking questions etc. The Dr in Istanbul i had read articles he had written on medline, i am a nurse and read to much medical crap   . But i was very in-pressed by him. I t was a  bit more expensive than self funding through the NHS but still cheaper than going private. The flights were quite dear but easyjet are now flying to Istanbul from luton at great prices so thats great news. I also felt you were getting more for your money with the egg glueing which is a hormone they put on the embryo and it helps it stick and helps the womb accept it, they use assisted hatching just as part of there protocol at no extra cost here you pay hundreds extra. I was made feel like an individual not part of a conveyor belt. And the hospital was big clean modern with all the lastest equipment and there success rates were much better than britain. Unfortunately never got IVF due to the hydro. This was a dissapointment but it also gave me more faith in them as they never new me from Adam and could have took my money gave my the ivf sent me home on my 2WW knowing it would fail and would never seen me again. But they never, they were very honest. They took me straight to theatre drained the cyst and said to go home get the tubes removed then return to them when i had a better chance of success. they would not take payment for taking me to theatre as they felt so bad about my fruitless journey. not like the money making racket here. but please research yourself don't go on my experiences, But i am def going to go abroad for my next TX i feel they are different class.


----------



## zanne.. (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi seema,  

Welcome to FF, i can't offer you much advice as i am in the same boat as you, i am learning more each day off this site though. I was totally shocked when i was told IVF was the way to go and it has taken a bit of time to get my head round the whole thing but feeling ready to face it all now. Saving as hard as we can at the moment and hope to start IVF as soon as we have the money. I was told that i would have to wait until i'm 35 before the NHS will fund us, don't think i can wait that long. I'm sure you'll get some good advice here. Good luck with everything.

Z x


----------



## shygirl (Sep 29, 2006)

hi zanne and buster 24

thanx so much for your ongoing support and kind words   
been thinking of u today buster24, hope the op was a success    
can't quite get my head round this bubble deal, not sure how to send some to you, any helpful advice?
today was rather eventful, me and dh went to see mr dooley at the poundbury clinic, dorchester, his info was beneficial
we found out i have hydroselpinges, so will need both tubes removed for optimal ivf success, trying to keep positive about this, esp after thinking about your situation buster24.   
we are also aware about more tests that we now need to have done with a view to starting ivf tx in the new year, in the meantime we will keep looking around at different clinics before making a selection
nhs tx has a three yr waiting list so looks like we will be going private to start off 
dh has been so supportive and even got me laughing in the consultation, getting loads of freebies from the doc inc a book he has written about fertility, i think the doc was glad to get rid of us before we asked for anything else   
we went to winterbourne clinic and had mixed emotions about the place, but will keep looking in the meantime
zanne keep strong, those pennies will be worth it i'm sure 
life sure is funny sometimes, but we need to look for all the support and info we can ff seems to hit the nail just right

catch u again
s x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

and welcome to FF Seema
you asked about bubbles  


http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=62247.msg840776#msg840776

I am sorry you've discovered that both tube removal is the way to go forward 
I am however glad youve found FF and had some great replies already 

I am going to leave you a link to the hydro area of FF but there are many other great places here on FF that you will find and be welcomed on so go on explore and enjoy.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=114.0

Wishing you lots of  &  

~Dizzi~


----------



## shygirl (Sep 29, 2006)

thanx dizzi

got the hang of the bubbles at last!!  

having a bit of a downer today after the info overload yesterday at the clinic.
the waiting seems endless at times, better get used to it i guess. feels like 1 step forward and 2 steps back at times. now waiting to find out how long it would be to have surgery on nhs and what it costs privately 
i see you are having tx at lister, any info you can share about it? i saw mr dooley yesterday and he does some work at the lister, he seems really nice 
take care
seema x


----------



## zanne.. (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello again,

Sorry to hear you have to have your tubes removed, It's so hard and frustrating all this waiting we have to do    Sometimes it's too much info at once. 
Blown you some bubbles to brighten your day.  

Take care

Z x


----------



## shygirl (Sep 29, 2006)

hi z

thanks for the bubbles    got the hang of it now so sent you some back 

waiting for some figures re nhs waiting list times and private costs for surgery and then will decide what to do next  
these things are sent to test us but we will overcome     

hope you are well 
seema x


----------



## zanne.. (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi,

Thanks for the bubbles  
Feeling very positive today, finished work then went and joined a gym, thought it would do me good to get fit and also take my mind off things. I know it's going to take us a bit of time to save for IVF so it's a good thing to keep busy. 
Stay  
Keep us posted on how you get on.

Z x


----------



## shygirl (Sep 29, 2006)

z

good for you; joining the gym    it can only be doing you good, giving you mental and physical strength   
i wish i could be disciplined to keep up the exercise regime, i have done really well in the past then missed a couple of sessions and flunked right out of it. i need to work on my will power i think. 

we all need to keep ourselves occupied and remember 'better must come'          

found out the wait on the nhs for the tubes to be removed will be approx 4 to 5 months, so doing some more enquiries around my insurance cover and prices privately. sacrifices either way; time versus money but what will be will be i guess
let me know how you are going with the gym. i have been hearing lots of positive remarks about yoga but never got round to trying it, apparently it is really relaxing but is good for toning and the body generally too 
take care
s x


----------



## Myra (Feb 18, 2005)

Hi Seema

Welcome to FF, you will get loads of support and advice here, i did.

Best Wishes
Myra


----------



## icky (Oct 6, 2005)

Welcome to FF.
You are certainly in the right place. It has been my saver at times whilst going through all this IF malarky.  I've made some fantastic friends and they will be friends for life

icky xxx


----------



## shygirl (Sep 29, 2006)

hi girls

thanks myra and icky for your words of welcome and support
myra you must be really excited about your appt, not long now!! hope it goes well
icky this ff really is great, for info and support. i am really pleased i accessed it now
i can see how it will help through the whole tx process and we can all share our feelings and experiences, supporting each other along the way
i am going to have my tubes removed next tuesday, so am seeing that as another hurdle crossed!
i will keep you posted as to my progress, hope i recoup quickly 
s x


----------



## zanne.. (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi seema  

Hope all is well with you. I see you are having your tubes removed next tuesday, that was quick. Sending you lots of   for a quick recovery. 
I have got my fitness test at the gym on monday, that should be interesting !!!    I'll let you know how i get on. I hope you have a nice relaxing weekend, sending you   for tuesday. One step closer  
Keep in touch 

Z x


----------



## shygirl (Sep 29, 2006)

hi z  

hope that your   test goes smoothly on monday, i am sure that it will be positive 
i am keeping hopeful too, so it should be an interesting weekend, i will try and chill out, having a day 3 blood test tomorrow as well which will give some good diagnostic info about my eggs and embryos apparently   
have a good weekend and all the best for monday, i will be thinking of you too
s x


----------



## zanne.. (Mar 22, 2006)

Just a quick hello  

will be thinking of you tomorrow, hope to chat soon.

Z x


----------



## zanne.. (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi  

Hope you are recovering well after your op.   

z x


----------

